# *Check PC Cable*???? ( message on my turbo)



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

This message keeps popping up on my turbo 35BL "Check PC Cable" Well the PC cable isnt hooked up. I turned it on this morning to cycle some pack and everything was screwed up. Everything was set back to zero and nothing would work. I check the fuses they werent blown but replaced them with new one anyways. I hooked up a pack and press charge and heard small pop in the charger. I didnt hook it up backwards there was no burnt smell or smoke. Check fuses, everything fine. I went to discharge a pack and when it was done it said Check PC Cable. Im stumped. If anyone can help lmk. Thanks,
Justin


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

You have the output after cycling wrong - I cannot remember without having the charger going, also the manual will tell you - it is at the following site also.

goto

www.competitionelectronics.com

also you need to save the setup you use, not sure why it is resetting itself backup batt inside might have died.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

If after a cycle the Turbo35 reads "check PC cable"

Your machine is configured for automatic computer data output after a cycle. This setting is used for automatically outputting data to the TurboLabel program after a cycle. When configured this way, if there is a problem with the serial connections between your Turbo35 and the computer, this message may appear. 

To stop this message from appearing, press the Data button until the message "DATA PORT CONFIG" appears on the display. Then, press the up-arrow button to set this parameter for "COMP MANUAL" Finally, save your setup. This will eliminate the message. 

thanks alot, cant believe i didnt think to check the site.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

now i have a new problem it says hook up battery...the battery is hooked up. Ive taken apart the turbo and looked wires are all connected like they whould be no solder joints broke nothing melted...so i have no clue


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Have you removed the sermo's connectors? If not, this is most likely the problem.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

pepe said:


> Have you removed the sermo's connectors? If not, this is most likely the problem.


what are the sermo connectors? All i have done is changed the fuses with new and checked over the wires took the case of it followed the wires into it made sure the wires were connected. So if you could explain what they are and how to do this i would appreciate it..


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

most of the time its the connectors or the small wires. the wires will come loose in the alligator clip or there is a break in the wire. i think this occurs when discharging. the small wires cant take the heat.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

im pretty sure i just fixed it. I just held the left arrow button when i plugged it in to erase all settings and reset everything...so far so good. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Take the PowerPole/Sermos connectors out....(the connectors on the large AWG wire for charging)

They can cause some strange issues...

CE crimpes them on, no solder.


----------

